# expectations



## bigbud814 (Jul 17, 2014)

Growing with 2 600 watt hps in a 4 by 5 scrog first time grow .what can I expect to yeild


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2014)

Impossible to tell you.  So many factors determine yield.  Strain, veg time,  nutrients, training methods.


----------



## bigbud814 (Jul 17, 2014)

Big bud is the strain  I know it's not the best strain but I'm  looking for biggest yield


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 17, 2014)

yeah i'm with hammy, no way to really tell. if you want a benchmark to shoot for though. 1 gram per watt is a great place to start. and if this is your first time growing pot. don't get too upset if you don't even come close.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2014)

YOU'LL have to run the strain(s) once with the same number of clones in the same pot size with the same nutes multiple times to really conjecture what a future crop will produce.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 17, 2014)

anywhere from nothing to maybe 2 lbs if you veg long enough and have everything dialed in...   Im gonna guess towards the lower side...   good luck


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 17, 2014)

id say around a pound if done correctly but theirs no real way to tell to many factors in play


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 18, 2014)

In a 4x4 with 2 600w I was getting on average 20oz using scrog with a couple different strains. With a 5x5 space and 2 600w I was getting on average 26oz, but was improving with each grow depending on the strain. Being a first time grow, If you get it right, you will probably pull a good 10-16oz, but then as you learn the strain and get your methods down, and begin to really dial in your space, you will see continued improvement in yield and quality.  PM me if you would like any personal help with dialing it in, or post your methods here for open help and opinions  Plenty of top quality growers here willing to help


----------

